# B12 deficiency. I am in misery



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

I have so many symptoms. So much is in the air about all that is going on with my body and mind. Health is declining. Not just B12 but other diseases are being looked into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

*As for me, I call to God, and the LORD saves me.* - Psalm 55:16


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

pinkfawn said:


> I have so many symptoms. So much is in the air about all that is going on with my body and mind. Health is declining. Not just B12 but other diseases are being looked into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What other symptoms do you have? Have you gotten a blood test/know your B12 levels? Any reason you would have that deficiency (vegan diet, etc.)?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Whatever you do, Dont put all your faith into "the lord". Put your faith in science and medicine.


----------



## ISFJ (Nov 26, 2015)

strong first post. eat more tuna


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

They make supplements...


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

I am getting shots of b12 but it is so bad I already have bad neurological issues which has limited my life for the time being. No diagnoses yet if why I have it but pernicious anemia is suspected. Going to see a gastroenterologist and a neurologist soon. But I am also suspected to have NTM meaning non tuberculosis Microorganisms. I had one positive smear for it when I was in the hospital with a life threatening case of pneumonia. I have been tested for Lyme disease but only one slide again reacted so leaving it as not Lyme but so many tests they are running show positive but not enough. Get this twice my lung X-rays show nodules. But the last one showed nothing. Where the heck did they go? My symptoms are all over the board. My decline has been rapid. My husband (rip) was a awesome doctor and my faith is science minded. But this is messing with that faith. I am Choctaw non converted so my belief system is not an issue. But my health is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

If you took PPIs for a bit, that can cause B12 deficiency.

edit: b12 deficient due to PPIs and taking injections


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

PPIs caused me to be B12 deficient. I tried to stop taking them but I'd wake up in the middle of the night choking on stomach acid so I took lots of supplements and that brought me back up to normal. I'm glad I didn't need to take injections. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

The best way to get B12 supplementation is to use pills that will allow transdermal absorption. You put those under your tongue.

Have you ever been tested for any allergies at all? Also, have you had to take antibiotics at any point?

Here is the website of dr. Myhill, a British doctor who has done an enormous amount of work on nutrition: DoctorMyhill


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

=pinkfawn;26108930]I have so many symptoms. So much is in the air about all that is going on with my body and mind. Health is declining. Not just B12 but other diseases are being looked into. 

are you vegan?
if not then red meat is the best source for B12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... how is your thyroid or gluten tolerance?

... mom's on vitamin D and B12 supplements because she has an under-active thyroid. I on the other hand have to limit my wheat intake, and when I don't I and up craving ridiculous amounts of broccoli, almond milk, cow [usually I'm not very carnivorous] and everything else rich in B12. Anyway, thought I'd throw this out in the open at least.


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Yes I have GERD now and ulcers in my youth. I stopped taking any thing for it. It blocks b12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Funny that you brought that up. One thing I am going to be checked for is celiac disease and I have a huge nodule on my thyroid. I have all the classic signs of hassimoto disease but my tsh t4 and t3 are all normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

No not a vegan. Tried it a long time ago. Just couldn't do it. I can't even absorb b12 pills. Thus the shots. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Ty Sarek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

I go to my first appt with an allergist Friday. Wow. I try to avoid antibiotics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Allergist is getting things going in his area of expertise. Awesome. I am so tired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 7, 2016)

Neurologist 
Internist
Gastroenterologist 
Infectious disease specialist 
Allergist 


Possible a pulmonary specialist 
And endocrinologist


----------

